# Air Purifier



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I was looking at a bird site and seen this http://www.parrotdiseperch.com/parrot/shop_details.php?prod=212 I remember hearing that an ionizing purifier is not good for birds. So why would they sell one  Or did I read it wrong? We have a hepa filter air purifier in the kitchen and I made sure my parents got the right one. You can never be too safe.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I am not sure which one is which. Laura will know. I think she has one and can tell you. I really want one as well..


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I use a hepa 

According to the EPA, ionizers are not effective in removing particles, chemicals or odors and generate unwanted ozone.

The EPA states:
When inhaled, ozone can damage the lungs. Relatively low amounts can cause chest pain, coughing, shortness of breath, and, throat irritation. Ozone may also worsen chronic respiratory diseases such as asthma and compromise the ability of the body to fight respiratory infections.

Both the EPA and the American Lung Association are very clear about the dangers of ozones -- any amount of it. Both organizations recommend HEPA units that do not generate ozone to clean indoor air.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks  Do you think that one they are selling would be dangerous to birds  I hope not, if it is someone should let them know.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I wonder if you can turn the ionizer part off. I would like an air filter in my room, hehe.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I wonder if you can turn the ionizer part off.


Thats what I was wondering and just have the hepa part on, I don't know


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I doubt you can...that's sad that they're selling it as safe for birds.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

on some Ionizer air purifiers you can turn the ionizer off, but you'd have to see if the one you're looking at to buy has that option 

I get them confused my son has Asthma (thankfully hasnt bothered him in a whiile but his was mainly a issue when the weather changes), but I can't remember if i was supposed to use a humidifier and de humidfier 

I'm hoping i can get one that will help him and the birds all in one so i don't have 2 buy 2 differnt ones


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

im sure what will be good for your son will also be good for the birds...
the friends i have with athsma all have humidifiers not de humidifiers...
and my sister has an allergy to milk products, and gets 'croup' which is like whooping cough but an allergic reaction, and she had a humidifier too...
i am sure humid climate can not be bad for the birds, as i live in an INCREDIBLY humid area, and my birds are all fine...








this is a tiels native range(the red), but they will go to woodland or coastal areas in times of drought...
i live in the grey area on the right hand side... right in the middle on the coast...
in the middle of Australia it is dry... but the red that meets the water up the top in the gulf, is super humid...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Geez, i'm so glad it doesn't really get humid in Canberra!! I HATE any humidity. I can tolerate heat, but not humid heat.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They make products that aren't safe for birds then say they are! It is annoying!:thumbd:


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

Ionizers are no good. I run 3 purifiers all have the ionizer option but I dont use them ad they are all Hepa filters. I find it really helps.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Boomberry said:


> they are all Hepa filters. I find it really helps.


I use the hepa as well and it really does help


----------

